# Cambridge, OH Ace, WGSD Pup Male *Cute, Cute*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ace was found as a stray. He is 4-5 months old and weighs 40 pounds, so he will be a big boy when fully grown. He has a beautiful, soft coat and is very friendly. If you are looking for a big, goofy friend, Ace is your guy!! If you are interested in adopting this dog, please fill out an online application at Pound Dog Partners of Guernsey County. Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. We are a county run facility in Cambridge, OH, We are NOT a no kill shelter! Unfortunately we must euthanize due to illness, aggression, or overcrowding. Adoption fee is $60. We only accept cash or checks. We cannot take debit or credit cards. Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! You may also call the shelter between the hours of 9-5 Mon through Fri and 9-3 on Saturday, for more information and our fax number if you would like us to fax you an application. Adoption hours are 10 to 4 through the week and 10 to 2 on Saturday unless special arrangements are made in advance!!!! If coming from out of town, please call first to make sure the dog you are interested in is still available. Approved rescues also welcome!!!! 

*Ace's Contact Info*


*Guernsey County Dog Shelter*, Cambridge, OH 

740-432-2219
Email Guernsey County Dog Shelter
See more pets from Guernsey County Dog Shelter
For more information, visit Guernsey County Dog Shelter's Web site.
I am 30 mins from here IF I can help......................


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Ace is a cutie pie! I just know he is going to find a home. Who could resist that cute face?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Couldn't find his PF link to post. I called & they took it down, apps on him & prob going to new home soon.........................  

Mods plz move......


----------

